# Mein Einstieg in die Gartenaquaristik



## h2o202 (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da es in diesem Forum scheinbar so üblich ist, werde ich mich und meinen Teich erst einmal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Alexander, oder kurz Alex, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und wohne bei meinen Eltern (was sich auch nicht unbedingt so schnell ändern muss  ).

Dieses Jahr haben wir uns eine grosse Gartenumgestalltung vorgenommen. Dazu gehört ein neu gepflanzter Rasen, feste Beetabgrenzung und dass Ausgraben einer Baumwurzel. Als wir diese Wurzel ausgegraben hatten, hatten wir ein grosses Loch direkt vor unserer Terasse. Da haben wir uns gedacht, na wenn dass Loch doch schonmal da ist können wir doch noch gleich nen Teich draus machen  . Und so fing die Geschichte an.

Was Aquaristik angeht habe ich schon mehrere Jahre Erfahrung mit Aquarien, aber ein Gartenteich ist für mich schon etwas neues.
Geplant hatte ich einen einfachen kitschigen Goldfischteich mit kleinem Wasserspiel.
Und so sieht dass ganze bis jetzt aus:

Foto 

Foto 

Der einfachheit halber und wegen des begrenzten Platzes habe ich mich für ein Fertigbecken mit 1300 Liter Fassungsvermögen entschieden.

Der Teich befindet sich jetzt seit dem 1. Mai in der Einlaufphase. Zwar haben sich recht schnell die notwendigen Bakterien entwickelt, aber trotzdem habe ich gelegentlich mit Algenblüte und hohem Ph Wert zu kämpfen. Ich hoffe allerdings dass sich das bald legen wird so dass ich wie geplant die Goldfische einsetzen kann.

__ Schnecken habe ich schonmal eingesetzt und auch __ Libellen beleben bereits den Teich:

Foto 

Desweiteren habe ich bereits Tausende Mückenlarven im Teich, was sich aber später durch die Goldfische hoffentlich ändern wird  

Euer Forum war für mich bereits sehr informativ und so mancher Beitrag hat mich auch schon über meine ersten Fehler aufgeklärt  

Viele Grüße und auf ein heiteres Miteinander
Alex


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Einstieg in die Gartenaquaristik*

Servus Alex

Herzlich Willkommen  

Da hst ja einen fast perfekten Mini-Teich (nicht abwertend gemeint) angelegt  

 das du mit dem Fisch-Besatz wartest bis er eingelaufen ist  
Ich hoffe doch, wenn schon Fische drinnen sein müssen, daß du bis zum nächsten Frühjahr damit wartest  
Aber besser wäre es wenn du ganz auf Fische, bei deiner Teichgröße, verzichtest. Speziell Goldfische pflanzen sich wie Karnickel fort und bald hast von den "Paar" einen ganzen Haufen.
Und wegen der Mücken brauchst auch keine Fische, denn du wirst sehen wie schnell sich andere Lebewesen (__ Wasserläufer, __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Kröten, usw.) ansiedeln werden  

Wegen fast "Perfekt": Der Wasserspiegel gehört über die Kante der obersten Pflanzstufe, denn dort gehören Pflanzen hinein, die im seichten Wasser stehen wollen.

Also dann auf ein gutes, heiteres Miteinander


----------



## h2o202 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Einstieg in die Gartenaquaristik*

Also der Fischbesatz wird definitiv noch ein paar Monate auf sich warten. Ob es allerdings bis zum nächsten Frühjahr dauert hängt von meiner Geduld ab  

Dass sich die Goldfische fortpflanzen werden ist natürlich abzusehen, aber wenn es zu viele werden kommt eben der nächste Teich  Mit meinen Aquarien gings ja genauso, zuerst Guppy's rein und 6 Monate später kam das zweite Aquarium damit ich die männchen von den Weibchen trennen konnte  

Der Wasserpegel war als ich das Bild gemacht habe wirklich ein bischen niedrig, aber ich achte schon darauf dass immer etwas Wasser über der Kante steht. Meistens steht dass Wasser nicht überall über die Kante.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Einstieg in die Gartenaquaristik*

Hallo Alex,

auch von mir :Willkommen2 bei uns. 
Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig. 
Aber nur, wenn Du gewillt bist, Ratschläge von anderen, die schon lange Teicherfahrung haben, anzunehmen.

Als erstes vergiß mal 75% Deiner Aquarienerfahrung - die hilft Dir nämlich mit dem Teich nicht weiter.



			
				h2o202 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Fischbesatz wird definitiv noch ein paar Monate auf sich warten. Ob es allerdings bis zum nächsten Frühjahr dauert hängt von meiner Geduld ab



Du wirst ja wohl keine Fische zum Herbst hin einsetzen wollen. 
Wie sollen die sich den so kurz vor der Winterruhe noch einleben? 
Und früher? Gib Deinen Pflanzen doch erst einmal eine Chance, die Arbeit aufzunehmen.

Das nächste Frühjahr ist der ideale Zeitpunkt! Obwohl - ehrlich gesagt ist in diesem Becken für Goldfische nie der ideale Zeitpunkt.



			
				h2o202 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass sich die Goldfische fortpflanzen werden ist natürlich abzusehen, aber wenn es zu viele werden kommt eben der nächste Teich  Mit meinen Aquarien gings ja genauso, zuerst Guppy's rein und 6 Monate später kam das zweite Aquarium damit ich die männchen von den Weibchen trennen konnte



Ja, dass möcht ich sehen - Goldis nach Männlein und Weiblein trennen. Beschäftige Dich lieber schon mal mit dem Thema Filter und Algensuppe...



			
				h2o202 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wasserpegel war als ich das Bild gemacht habe wirklich ein bischen niedrig, aber ich achte schon darauf dass immer etwas Wasser über der Kante steht. Meistens steht dass Wasser nicht überall über die Kante.



Das Wasser soll an der oberen Kante stehen und die umlaufende Rinne anständig bepflanzt sein. Wenn das Wasser nicht überall über der Kante steht, ist dies ein sicheres Zeichen, dass Du Dein Becken schief eingebaut hast. Wenn Du Glück hast, läuft das Wasser beim nächsten Starkregen in die richtige Richtung und nicht auf die Terrasse...


----------



## h2o202 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Einstieg in die Gartenaquaristik*



> Du wirst ja wohl keine Fische zum Herbst hin einsetzen wollen.
> Wie sollen die sich den so kurz vor der Winterruhe noch einleben?



Stimmt! Na dann werde ich mich in Geduld üben und die Sache mit den Goldfischen nochmal überdenken, wenn ihr meint dass der Teich zu klein ist. Aber welche grösse müsste der Teich denn haben dass man bedenkenlos Goldfische halten kann?



> Ja, dass möcht ich sehen - Goldis nach Männlein und Weiblein trennen.



Naja so hatte ich dass ja nicht gemeint. Ich meinte eher dass der zweite Teich dann gross genug ist um alle Fische aufzunehmen.

Desweiteren bin ich mir sicher dass das Becken richtig eingebaut ist. Ich habe darauf geachtet dass der äussere Rand Plan liegt, danach musste ich feststellen dass die Rand Rinne und ihre Kante nicht überall die gleiche Höhe hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das so sein soll. Immerhin läuft die ganze Rinne voll wenn das Wasser nur an einem Punkt über die Kante tritt. Jedenfalls wird das Wasser beim nächsten Regen wohl wieder soweit steigen dass die Kante überall überflutet ist und dann fällt das eh nichtmehr auf.


----------

